# Latest Forum Posts RSS feed now available!!



## dvsDave (Sep 23, 2003)

Do you use an RSS reader on a regular basis or just want a different way to keep up with the latest 5 topics on the site?

Then add the url http://www.controlbooth.com/backendforums.php to your RSS reader... I use Trillian Pro 2.0 (http://www.ceruleanstudios.com) for all my messaging and RSS needs...


----------

